# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > صالة الإستراحة >  >  سياحة في أشرف الألوان ..الأحمر الوهاج..والأصفر الرنان

## zorba

*سياحة في أشرف الألوان ..الأحمر الوهاج..والأصفر الرنانيقول علماء الفيزياء أن الألوان الأساسية ثلاثة، هي الأحمر و الأصفر و الأزرق...وهي المثلث الذي من تمازجه تأتي الألوان الأخرى فالأحمر مع الأصفر يعطيان اللون البرتقالي و يا حبذا لو أن أهل المريخ الزعيم أضافوه ليصير الشعار ثلاثياً فالبرتقالي هو المولود الشرعي للأحمر والأصفر...أما الأزرق فلابد له من أحد اللونين الأحمر أو الأصفر لينتج لوناً ثالثاً فالبنفسجي هو اندماج الأحمر مع الأزرق والأخضر نتاج الأصفر مع الأزرق سبحان الله...حتى في الألوان نتفوق عليهم ولا يتم لونهم دون أن نغذيه من شعارنا الأصفر الرنان أو الأحمر الوهاج.ورد ذكر الألوان الثلاثة في القرآن الكريم فالأصفر الرنان وصفه الحق سبحانه و تعالى بأنه فاقع يسر الناظرين وذلك في (( سورة البقرة الآية 69)) أي أنه يبعث فيهم البهجة و السرور في النفوس حال رؤيته وهذا واقع جسده الزعيم بشعاره المعروف منذ العام1927م . أما الأحمر فقد ورد ذكره في (( سورة فاطر الآية 27)) في وصف الجبال والجبل معروف أنه ثابت و راسخ و الثبات و الرسوخ من صفات الزعيم أيضاً وهي ماركة مسجلة له حيث أنه جسدها في كل المحافل المحلية و الدولية و كتب بها مجداً و سؤدداً في كتاب التأريخ الرياضي السوداني الداخلي و الخارجي دون أن ينازعه أحد. أما الزرقة المشتقة من اللون الأزرق فقد ورد ذكرها في (( سورة طه الآية 102)) ووصف الحق عز وجل حال الكافرين حين يحشرهم ووجوههم زرق من كثرة ما ارتكبوا من الآثام و الذنوب والفساد في الأرض.اللون الأحمرمثير للأعصاب ويفضل استخدامه كأرضية أو كخلفية لإبرازالمعروضات كالتًحف وغيرهاوكذلك في واجهات المحلات والإعلانات بهدف الجذب ولفتالأنظار ويمكن عمل درجات مختلفةمنه وذلك باستخدام بعض الألوان الأخرى معه بنسبمعينة للحصول على ألوان ثانوية منه مثلالروز والنبيتى والفوشيا وغيرها حسبالرغبة والهدف المطلوب أما اللون الأصفرأكثر الألوان إشراقاً ويوحي بالنشاط والمرح و يفضل استخدامهفي الحوائط المظلمةكما أن لهذا اللون قدرة على طرد الحشرات.من هذه الخصائص الجميلة جاء شعار الزعيم بلونيه الأصفر الرنان و الأحمر الوهاج و ارتبط به محبوه لما بعثه فيهم من الإثارة و القوة و الإشراق و الجمال وجاء الانتماء له حالة لا شعورية تم تغذيتها بالصبر و الكفاح و المثابرة والتربية بالقيم الفاضلة و الأخلاق النبيلة مما انعكس واقعاً بطولياً خلده التأريخ في أسفاره و توارثته الأجيال الحمراء و الصفراء جيلا بعد جيل بكل فخر و إعزاز و اعتزاز ، ولابد أن نشير هنا إلى أن هذه الحالة يمكن أن تكون لدى كل إنسان ، حتى من الممكن أن تكون لدى كل كائن حي يشعر بارتباطه بالشيء الذي ولد وترعرع معه، وفيما بين الناس لا يجوز تجريد احد من حالة الانتماء هذه ، لأنه ليس لأحد الادعاء بها دون سواه ، وليس من حقه أن يجردها عن الآخر أيا كان هذا الآخر، إلا إذا قام هذا الآخر بما يتنافى مع هذه الحالة كما انه ليس من العدل في عملية فرضها على طرف أو أطراف هم في واقع الأمر يملكون انتماءاً يخصهم وحدهم .أما المريخ الاسم فهو لكوكب سماه الأقدمون الكوكب القاهر والذي تميز بوميضه الأصفر ووهجه الأحمر حتى أن اليونانيون القدماء اختاروه إلهاً للحرب (( Mars )) والاسم على مسمى حيث أن فريق الزعيم معروف أنه فريق قاهر وبذلك بنى تاريخه الناصع ورحم الله السيدة الفاضلة المرحومة سيدة فرح التي اختارت هذا الاسم بعفوية و هي لا تدري أنه يوماً سيكون الزعيم الرياضي للأمة السودانية.
*

----------

